#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  SPE Certification exam

## span

Hi All,
Can anyone direct me to where I can get previous years SPE certification exams? I am not looking for the sample papers available at the SPE website.

Thanks in advance.


spanSee More: SPE Certification exam

----------


## HARDROCKER

Hei I would be interestetd as well have you found anything out about the level??

----------


## intangible1983

SPE provides preparation course 

800 usd

----------


## SOB

With the 800 usd, how can i get it ? Any reference?

----------


## Olympic

Appreciated some one share us any useful document for this exam.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi dear all all the required info is available at the SPE website.

----------


## Thames Jones

I think every handicapped person should give this exam so that its easy to get job for then them. Exam is basically to get licence to operate commercial vehicles. Appreciable work by ICC since 1964 & hope will continue for years. Thanks.

----------

